# Blackout Ice - Sickboy77



## umzungu (9/6/17)

Cant find this anywhere!


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Paging @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/6/17)

umzungu said:


> Cant find this anywhere!


Howzit bud, Blackout ice has not been released as yet. A bunch of samples had made their rounds tho


----------



## umzungu (9/6/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Howzit bud, Blackout ice has not been released as yet. A bunch of samples had made their rounds tho


Cool thanks.
Please just remember us CT okes. Foggas have no stock of your products!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/6/17)

umzungu said:


> Cool thanks.
> Please just remember us CT okes. Foggas have no stock of your products!


No worries, will make a plan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

